
The Purpose of Life Is Not Happiness: It’s Usefulness - elorant
https://medium.com/art-of-practicality/the-purpose-of-life-is-not-happiness-its-usefulness-65064d0cdd59#.uamuz4l1r
======
endlessuniverse
Fascinating, like this a lot, thanks for sharing

